# Unknown sword? Sag?



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

I've had this plant for at least 18 months. I actually don't know where I got it or when exactly but it's always just been about that size. It loses some leaves and regrows them VERY slowly. It used to be more shaded but I think now in the light and with brighter lights it is perking up.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shaunwinterton (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like an Echinodorus sword plant, but difficult to say which species because of it's size.


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

shaunwinterton said:


> Looks like an Echinodorus sword plant, but difficult to say which species because of it's size.


Thanks! Anyone know which specifically?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

You could go through the Echinodorus in the plant finder...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

s2man said:


> You could go through the Echinodorus in the plant finder...
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/


Yeah I took a look at it and none of them looked remotely like this unless it's just a pygmy version of something. Who knows...


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a Helanthium bolivianum variety. Something like the quadricostatus or something.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

No, it's not Helanthium but Echinodorus s.str. With the dark pattern on the young leaves and lanceolate leaf shape apparently something of the Echinodorus grisebachii group (e.g. bleherae, amazonicus, parviflorus).


----------

